# Azonic Exile helmet



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Thinking about getting one anyone using one and what are your likes and dislikes.Im either going to get the exile or a fox flux its just the exile is $20 cheaper and looks cool just does it function as well as it looks.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Bump. Looking at this helmet as well. Would like feaback.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Not looking like were going to get any.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I might just have to buy one and find out. I cant believe how light they are advertised at.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I just ordered one today. Will update on fit and feel. Im not expecting much, judging by Azonic's non promotion of it, but I hope it is decent. The design looks good and I think it would give Fox Flux a run in the looks department. The Flux weights too much also and is for fat heads. Bought one and hardly wore it due to fatness of it but really liked the locking mech and fit and feel of it.

Ordered this guy.


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

Very interested in your thoughts on this one. I too am thinking of pulling the trigger on one. Post up some review once it arrives.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

First thoughts. This helmet is light!! Slightly lighter then my Bell Volt, which is my race helmet. The finish and fit are very good and comparable to the Fox Flux. Although I have to give the comfort nod to the Exile. The inside is generously padded. Even the locking mechanism is padded. I have not had this on the trail yet so I don't know if this will be a problem yet... but the helmet does feel snug to my head. So hopeful it stays put during rocky conditions. I will give a second update after I take it out and hit some gnarly stuff.

The locking mechanism looks and feels really solid and strong. The gears have a loud clicking sound and feel strong. The only down fall is the dial could be a little more finite. I was able to find a good spot though on the dial though. One more click more and it will feel too tight.

I've owned the Fox Flux and now this. And now I have to ask, why hasn't Azonic promoted this helmet more? It has good looks and is light. My biggest complaint with the Flux was it was on the heavy side. This helmet is a lightweight, which I think will appeal to a lot of the XC crowd.

So far I am very happy with my purchase. If you're on the fence about buying one, don't hesitate. This helmet is very good for the price.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

AC - 
I just saw this advertized on the back cover of MBA, so I guess Azonic is finally starting to promote it. Looks like cool helmet. How is it working so far? What size did you get and how big is your noggin? My dome is right in between the small and large size recommendations and no one in town has them to try on. Does it fit on the large side of the recommended or the small side?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

So the suspense is killing me! what is your final review after riding with the helmet? also, how is the back of the head/neck coverage compared to the Flux? i think one of the reasons it is so heavy is because it has more coverage than other helmets. thanks!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Well it's been over a month and I love this thing even more. I actually sold my Bell Volt because I knew I'd never wear it again. This is not a knock on the Volt at all. The Volt is a very good helmet. But the fit and comfort of the Exile is just as good and the styling gives it the nod in my book.



JKA said:


> AC -
> I just saw this advertized on the back cover of MBA, so I guess Azonic is finally starting to promote it. Looks like cool helmet. How is it working so far? What size did you get and how big is your noggin? My dome is right in between the small and large size recommendations and no one in town has them to try on. Does it fit on the large side of the recommended or the small side?


As far as fit, I think the small/medium leans more to being a medium. So in a sense you could say it fits on the larger side. If you would normally fit into a medium, i'd go with the S/M for sure. Im a medium on most helmets and this thing feels just right and has room to spare.



goodoljake said:


> So the suspense is killing me! what is your final review after riding with the helmet? also, how is the back of the head/neck coverage compared to the Flux? i think one of the reasons it is so heavy is because it has more coverage than other helmets. thanks!


I dont have a side by side to compare the two but the coverage in the back is slightly less then the flux (I think), but it's pretty damn close, and much more then you'd get from a lot of other XC helmets.

.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

BTW: If anyone is wondering where I got this helmet, I found it on ebay.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...3&_nkw=azonic+exile&_sacat=See-All-Categories

.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I just rode with mine for the first time this morning. I ended up getting the L/XL size since my dome is right in the middle of the recommended sizes and I always ride with a headsweat skull cap/bandanna so that takes up a little more room. It fits perfect and has tons of adjustment. I almost think one size could fit most people there is so much adjustment. It really fits well. Very comfortable and snug fit. I rode some pretty fast rocky downhill stuff and it stayed put perfectly. It is definitely an XC type helmet. Not as much rear coverage as a Flux or 661 Recon, but more than my old Giro XC helmet. Ventilation seems very good. My head stayed fairly cool...as cool as possible at almost 90 degrees during the ride. I highly recommend it.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

I ordered one and got it last week. I am very disappointed. The visor is all crooked and attached via simple punched holes into the shell. I guess I can punch a new hole or two and realign it. Every other helmet I have owned had formed inlets for long term use.

Also, the helmet weighed in at 290 grams for a L/XL with a published weight, right on the box even, of 254 grams. It does look cool though, but the Fox Striker at 295 grams and Flux at 360 grams look way better if weight isn't a factor. 

That said I am going to return it and try the Uvex XP at a cool 260 grams. True.


----------

